# PCGH.de: Das BIOS-Kompendium - Vorschau auf PCGH Extended 01/2009



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Steff456 (29. November 2008)

Also meine PCGH kam grad 

echt guter Artikel, wobei das eher an Anfänger gerichtet ist^^


----------



## BikeRider (29. November 2008)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Also meine PCGH kam grad
> 
> echt guter Artikel, wobei das eher an Anfänger gerichtet ist^^


Mein PCGH kommt bald.   
Ich verbinde das PCGH-kaufen immer mit einem ausgiebigem Shopping.


----------



## Alan_Shore (29. November 2008)

Für mich ist das Thema Computerzeitschriften und somit PCGH erledigt. Die ausgabe 12/08 war vorerst die Letzte Ausgabe die ich mir zugelegt habe.

Dank Internet steht nichts drinne, was ich in den Wochen vorher schon irgendwo gelesen habe. Auch die ständigen Wiederholungen wie jetzt schon wieder '"BIOS erklärt" und "Tuning Tipps" die meistens nicht wirklich was mit Tuning zu tun haben oder im Ergebniss im Bereich der Messungenauigkeit liegen, locken mich nicht hinter dem Ofen vor.

Auch die starke INTEL-Lastigkeit des Heftes sind für mich AMD User mittlerweile sehr nervig. Mir ist schon klar, dass Intel die Nase vorne hat, trotzdem ist es ärgerlich.

Bei Vergleichen fehlt der X2 6400+ und auch die GF8800GTX. smot ist es für mich alles in allem Uninteressant. Da ich die PCGh seit der Erstausgabe gelesen habe, ist mir die entwicklung des Magazines und das deutliche Nachlassen der Qualität aufgefallen. 

Auch ein der Rückblick von Herrn H. reisst da nichts, vor allem mit seinen ständigen Stichelleien gegen Vista. ICH HABE KEIN PROBLEME MIT DIESEM OS.

Egal. Schön war es, keine Frage aber mit der HP von PCGH ist man auch ohne Heft bestens Informiert.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (29. November 2008)

Juhu hab die extended ausgabe schon


----------



## Marechal (29. November 2008)

Leider ist es so - die Zeitschrift wird immer liebloser / belangloser.

Statt dummer "Geheimtips" einmal "Richtige" Themen, wäre viel gewonnen.


----------



## SeriousToday (29. November 2008)

Ja,ist leider wahr. Irgendwie die Bravo für Computerkinder. Die einzige 

Computerzeitschrift die ich kaufe, ist c't.Alle anderen,auch PCGH,sind so eng 

mit den Herstellern verbunden (Anzeigenschaltung im Heft),da können Sie nicht

schreiben...das Produkt ist Müll...

PCGH müsste sich ganz neu erfinden,ist aber nicht mein Job. 

@Alan_Shore: da gibt es bessere Seiten.


----------



## Gast20150401 (29. November 2008)

Steff456 schrieb:


> Also meine PCGH kam grad
> 
> echt guter Artikel, wobei das eher an Anfänger gerichtet ist^^



 Nun,PCGH will ja auch den Neulingen den richtigen Weg zeigen.Das finde ich,obwohl ichs persöhnlich nicht brauche,sehr gut.So spricht die Zeitung alle PC-Freunde an.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. November 2008)

Sorry PCGH..... aber so wird das nix!! Da habt ihr doch glatt beim Gigabyte Board eine Tabelle von Asus eingefügt, sodaß zwar 2* Asus P5Q Pro, aber kein Gigabyte vetreten ist!    
Nun könnte ich ja mal auf den Zug der GraKa Fanbys aufspringen und euch unterstellen das ihr von Asus gekauft seid, nur deren Produkte bevorzugt, alles andere schlecht macht......... aaaaaaaber: auch ihr seid nur Menschen. Und da gehören auch Ausrutscher solcher Art dazu. Deswegen nehm ich es euch absolut nicht übel. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Progs-ID (30. November 2008)

Das sieht ja mal gut aus. Artikel übers Bios sind immer gut. 
Ich habe bisher auch immer die Finger davon gelassen, halt so nach dem Motto "Never touch a running System". Und wenn ich dann doch mal im Bios war, dann auch nur wegen irgendwelchen Bootoptionen.
Die ist gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Sorry PCGH..... aber so wird das nix!! Da habt ihr doch glatt beim Gigabyte Board eine Tabelle von Asus eingefügt, sodaß zwar 2* Asus P5Q Pro, aber kein Gigabyte vetreten ist!
> Nun könnte ich ja mal auf den Zug der GraKa Fanbys aufspringen und euch unterstellen das ihr von Asus gekauft seid, nur deren Produkte bevorzugt, alles andere schlecht macht......... aaaaaaaber: auch ihr seid nur Menschen. Und da gehören auch Ausrutscher solcher Art dazu. Deswegen nehm ich es euch absolut nicht übel.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


Sorry, da ist uns tatsächlich ein Fehler passiert. Allerdings haben wir "nur" die Überschrift falsch, die eigentliche Tabelle ist richtig und für Gigabyte-Mainboards. Ich werden den Artikel korrigieren und als PDF auf die nächste Heft-DVD packen.

Marco


----------



## chrisl1802 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch nicht wirklich begeistert über die PCGH Extended. 

Die paar Seiten sind bekannte Themen die nur wiederholt werden. Ich sehe da kein Benefit für die 1,50 Mehrpreis.

Das Papier ist auch über die Jahre billiger geworden. Sobald ich die umweltfreundliche Plastikhülle (GREEN IT ) entferne, wellen sich die Seiten auf.

Ich werde mir mein Abo wohl bald sparen.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PCGH_Marco (1. Dezember 2008)

Hi Chris,

danke für das Feedback, aber könntest du etwas konkreter werden?

Marco


----------



## chrisl1802 (1. Dezember 2008)

PCGH_Marco schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> danke für das Feedback, aber könntest du etwas konkreter werden?
> 
> Marco



Hallo Marco,

ich habe gerade die Ausgaben 07/07 bis 01/09 vor mir liegen.

01/09 Extended Bios - bei fast jedem Mainboardtest werden die Bioseinstellungen erläutert

12/08 Extended Grafikkarten - 10/08 Tuning Guide Radeon & 06/08 Geforce Guide

Es ist eher ein Bauchgefühl. Mir kommt es so vor, dass die Extended eine Nachlese der vorherigen Ausgaben ist.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## PCGH_Marco (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Chris,

thematisch nehmen wir Inhalte aus den alten Ausgeben auf und erweitern (Extended) diese. Die Inhalte werden von freien Autoren komplett neu erstellt.

Grüße
Marco


----------

